# creationwatches



## wizard0

Van plan om hier een horloge te bestellen, goeie berichten gelezen hier op het forum. Echter een vraag, heeft er iemand hier ervaring met deze site, kan deze mij dan vertellen of er importeerkosten betaald moeten worden? hoe veel is dit dan, 21 procent of zelfs meer?

prijs van de skx007J is nogal goedkoop in vergelijking met mijn juwelier of amazon.co.uk :s

mvg, wizard0


----------



## Martin_B

Als ze vanuit de US shippen, is de kans op douane controle vrijwel 100%, dus 21% btw plus inklaringskosten (iets van €12 dacht ik)
Dat betekend dus ruwweg dat je de dollarprijs in euro's betaald, plus inklaringskosten.
Volgens mij is Rob dan veel goedkoper: skx007

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Hier een post oude post van mij:

*Wat moet ik nu extra betalen?
Het bedrag dat je bovenop je aankoopbedrag (incl. verzendkosten en verzekeringskosten) moet betalen bestaat uit 3 delen te weten invoerrechten, BTW en inklaringskosten.​
1. BTW
De BTW is 21% over de waarde van de goederen inclusief de invoerrechten. Deze dient betaald te worden voor producten met een waarde meer dan €22,-​
2. De invoerrechten
De invoerrechten zijn afhankelijk van de soort goederen en belopen tussen de 0% en de 14%. 
Je kan altijd vooraf bij de douantelefoon vragen wat de heffingen (het percentage) zijn voordat je het product in het buitenland aanschaft. 
De waarde kan de douane afleiden op een invulformulier, welke op het land van heromst erop moet geplakt worden. In sommige gevallen zal de doaune dit bedrag klakkeloos overnemen en in andere gevallen zullen ze de inhoud controleren. Indien dit niet overeenkomt... bijv. Dikke Rolex in stickers en op de buitenkant staat €500,-, dan ben je gewoon de Sjaak!! 
Indien het invulformulier niet op het pakket staat en je pakketje wordt er tussenit gevist, dan zal de douane contact met je opnemen en het pakketje achterhouden. Je raad al wat ze gaan vragen... jij zal moeten aantonen voor welk bedrag je het product hebt aangeschaft. 

Ik heb het zelf nooit zover laten komen dat ik aan heb gegeven dat ik het niet wist. Dit mede omdat ik ook nooit de intentie, dan wel behoefte heb gehad om deze kosten te ontlopen.​
3.De inklaringskosten
De inklaringskosten varieren tussen de €15,- en €30,-.(bedragen op basis van mijn ervaring bij het importeren van horloges) 

Vanaf 1 december 2008 is de vrijstelling voor producten verhoogd naar €150,-. Dit betreft dus het aankoopbedrag excl. verzendkosten en verzekeringskosten! 
Voor het zelf meebrengen (bijv. per vliegtuig) van spullen is dit bedrag €430,-​
Mijn tips op basis van mijn ervaring:
Tip 1: Inklaringskosten:
Mijn ervaring is dat TNT post het goedkoopst is. Uiteraard kun je voor de precieze kosten altijd vooraf contact opnemen met de transporteur. Echter voor die paar euro verschil heb ik graag kwaliteit. Daarom liet ik de verkoper (met extra verzendkosten voor mij) alles versturen door UPS. Dit omdat ik met UPS simpelweg de beste ervaringen heb.​
Tip 2: Meerdere objecten versturen:
Stel je hebt een extra bandje gekocht bij je horloge, laat deze dan apart versturen, want dan betaal je er (mits onder de €22,-) niet eens btw over en geen invoerrechten (mits de waarde van het bandje onder de €150,-). 
Indien je beide objecten toch in een pakket stopt dan moet je over beide objecten de invoerbelasting betalen... bijv. Horloge €600,- en het bandje €21,- stop je beide in één pakket. Dan geldt: (€600,- + €21,- + verzend- en verzekeringskosten)+ invoerrechten + btw!​
Tip 3: Vrijgestelde bedrag
Een veel gemaakte fout is dat men denkt dat je over de eerste €150,- dan dus iig geen invoerbelasting betaald. Dit is onjuist!! Zodra een het product hoger is dan €150,- betaal je over het gehele aankoopbedrag + verzendkosten + verzekeringskosten de invoerbelasting van x%​
Tip 4: Binnen de EU dus geen invoerbelasting
Pas hiermee op want er zijn wel degelijk gebieden welke tot de EU behoren maar waar je toch invoerbelasting moet betalen. Een voorbeeld is de "Spaanse" Canarische eilanden.​
Opmerking:Dit alles geldt overigens niet voor tabak en alchol welke onder de VGEM-regels vallen! 

Verder voor degene die het allemaal nog eens rustig en uitgebreid willen nalezen kunnen het beste onderstaande link gebruiken welke gemaakt is speciaal voor internet aankopen!​
http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wc...ternetaankopen*


----------



## Elcoholic

wizard0 said:


> Van plan om hier een horloge te bestellen, goeie berichten gelezen hier op het forum. Echter een vraag, heeft er iemand hier ervaring met deze site, kan deze mij dan vertellen of er importeerkosten betaald moeten worden? hoe veel is dit dan, 21 procent of zelfs meer?
> 
> prijs van de skx007J is nogal goedkoop in vergelijking met mijn juwelier of amazon.co.uk :s
> 
> mvg, wizard0


Heb vaak bij ze besteld. Ze versturen met FedEx vanuit Azie ergens. Voordeel, je hebt het horloge binnen 3 dagen binnen. Nadeel, je krijgt na een week of 2 een factuur van FedEx voor de importkosten. Dit is rond de 20% plus € 10,- inklaringskosten die FedEx in zijn zak steekt voor het snel inklaren zodat je het pakketje zsm ontvangt. Maar al me al blijft het dan vaak toch nog goedkoper en die importkosten heb je meestal toch wel (niet vanuit UK uiteraard).

EDIT: check monsterwatches.nl voor de skx007 vanuit nl. Niet zelf bij hem besteld maar volgens mij gewoon betrouwbaar en redelijk geprijsd.


----------



## wizard0

thankx all voor antwoorden. Als ik hem heb post ik direct een foto  hier kan een slotje op nu.


----------



## Bidle

wizard0 said:


> thankx all voor antwoorden. Als ik hem heb post ik direct een foto  hier kan een slotje op nu.


Geen dank!! Ben benieuwd,...

ps. we doen hier niet aan slotjes,....of het moet uit de hand lopen of verkocht object ed.


----------



## wizard0

oke, af en toe weet je t niet meer, het ene forum wel en het andere niet :s

Btw heb het horloge eindelijk besteld vandaag  uiteindelijk via ebay.nl inclusief g10 nato


----------



## Karel81

wizard0 said:


> Van plan om hier een horloge te bestellen, goeie berichten gelezen hier op het forum. Echter een vraag, heeft er iemand hier ervaring met deze site, kan deze mij dan vertellen of er importeerkosten betaald moeten worden? hoe veel is dit dan, 21 procent of zelfs meer?
> 
> prijs van de skx007J is nogal goedkoop in vergelijking met mijn juwelier of amazon.co.uk :s
> 
> mvg, wizard0


Heb een aantal maanden geleden een Citizen gekocht. Zeer snelle levering en geen invoerrechten (Belgie). Nu naar het schijnt is het een loterij.


----------



## Proenski

Omdat ik ook overweeg om bij Creation iets aan te schaffen haak ik even in op dit oude topic. Om te bepalen of het prijstechnisch interessant is heb ik de site van de douane bezocht en op zich is de berekening helder (voor horloges liggen de douanerechten tussen de 0 en 5%).

Maar wat ik mij afvraag; Creation rekent geen verzendkosten (die zullen verdisconteerd zijn in de horlogeprijs). Maar weet iemand of je dit dan uit de berekening kan weglaten?


----------



## Martin_B

De douane rekent gewoon prijs=horloge+verzenden zover ik weet, dus als verzendkosten inclusief zijn kun je ze gewoon weglaten.


----------



## Proenski

Merci, afhankelijk van het horloge kan het dan idd prijstechnisch interessant zijn 

Hebben mensen hier ervaring met deze leverancier?


----------



## dvhulten

Heb hier regelmatig een horloge besteld. Nooit problemen mee gehad. Wel heb ik elke keer nog BTW, inklaring, en douane kosten moeten betalen dus hou daar rekening mee.


----------



## Proenski

dvhulten said:


> Heb hier regelmatig een horloge besteld. Nooit problemen mee gehad. Wel heb ik elke keer nog BTW, inklaring, en douane kosten moeten betalen dus hou daar rekening mee.


Dat doe ik zeker, vandaar mijn reactie met het rekenvoorbeeld van onze "vrienden" van de belastingdienst ;-)


----------



## Dixit

Er stond een heel draadje op /f71, dat die mannen regelmatig een horloge afleveren dat reeds bij aankomst al kapot is. Het tikt niet, wijzertje eraf, dat soort dingen.
Daarna doen ze niet meer aan klantenservice.


----------



## DustinC

Klopt. Let er wel op dat als er iets mis is met je horloge, dat je wel kan fluiten naar enige vorm van service. In de meeste gevallen zal het wel goed gaan.


----------



## Proenski

Dixit said:


> Er stond een heel draadje op /f71, dat die mannen regelmatig een horloge afleveren dat reeds bij aankomst al kapot is. Het tikt niet, wijzertje eraf, dat soort dingen.
> Daarna doen ze niet meer aan klantenservice.


Dit draadje heb ik even doorgespit en het gaat vooral over 1 voorval gepost door de topic starter waar heel veel reacties op gegeven worden. Soms op het hysterische af :think: Ik vind het moeilijk, zo niet onmogelijk om op basis daarvan een oordeel te vellen.

Ik zeg niet dat CW hier correct danwel slim handelt maar van de andere kant; als je bodemprijzen betaalt kan je weinig service verwachten. Het gaat uit de lengte of uit de breedte...

Thread leverde overigens wel wat hilarische plaatjes op :-d


----------



## MisterHo

Was er niet een thread op F2 een week of 2 geleden over Creationwatches & do not ship with DHL??
Volgens mij is er flink wat negatiefs te melden over CW op F2 maar dat moet men maar "searchen".


----------



## Proenski

MisterHo said:


> Was er niet een thread op F2 een week of 2 geleden over Creationwatches & do not ship with DHL??
> Volgens mij is er flink wat negatiefs te melden over CW op F2 maar dat moet men maar "searchen".


Sorry maar geen idee wat F2 is behalve een toets op mijn keyboard...


----------



## Martin_B

F2 is het forum nummer voor public. Wij hebben hier F428. Zie de URL in de browser


----------



## Dixit

Proenski said:


> Dit draadje heb ik even doorgespit en het gaat vooral over 1 voorval gepost door de topic starter waar heel veel reacties op gegeven worden. Soms op het hysterische af :think: Ik vind het moeilijk, zo niet onmogelijk om op basis daarvan een oordeel te vellen.
> 
> Ik zeg niet dat CW hier correct danwel slim handelt maar van de andere kant; als je bodemprijzen betaalt kan je weinig service verwachten. Het gaat uit de lengte of uit de breedte...
> 
> Thread leverde overigens wel wat hilarische plaatjes op :-d


Dat is natuurlijk dan jouw vrije keuze. Je wilde weten of er ervaringen waren met deze leverancier. Ja dus.

Zo goedkoop zijn ze overigens niet. Hun prijzen zijn 'ietsje lager' dan bij de gewone merkdealer. Daar komen echter nog BTW, importkosten en 'servicekosten' van de post bij. Vooral die laatste prijs loopt goed op.
Denk eraan, dat de douane onder een bepaald bedrag inderdaad geen invoerrechten zou moeten heffen, maar als Creation dan uiteindelijk eens een horloge goedkoop verkoopt, dan is de douane van mening, dat de prijs te laag was en dan mag je dus alsnog je invoerrechten op de volledige mep betalen.

Gevolg: de prijs is even hoog of hoger dan in Nederland en je hebt een zeer hoog risico, dat het hele klokje gewoon niet werkt.

Merk ook op, dat als je echt een mooi horloge koopt, dan drukt een plaatselijke douanier dat gewoon achterover. Dág horloge. Vraag maar aan Inca.

De plaatjes zijn inderdaad erg leuk. Hoop creatieve mensen op WUS.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Merk ook op, dat als je echt een mooi horloge koopt, dan drukt een plaatselijke douanier dat gewoon achterover. Dág horloge. Vraag maar aan Inca.


idd, het was cocktail-time bij de douane toen


----------



## Inca Bloc

trouwens, onder druk van Seiko word er door de "goede" grijze verkopers niet meer naar de EU uitgevoerd. Seiya, Chino etc zijn allen gestopt met het naar de EU te verzenden van Seiko.
Ik heb hem hier bij MYRwatches (Belgische firma) gevonden voor 250€, bestel daar maar, heb je géén gezeik en krijg je gratis er nog Belgische pralines bij en binnen de 48U geleverd...

https://myrwatches.com/nl/seiko-automatic-skx007k1.html


----------



## Oldheritage

Ik vind de Europese prijzen van automatische Seiko's wel fel overdreven. Naar mijn mening is een 007 geen horloge dat 250 euro waard is maar goed.


----------



## Inca Bloc

hoeveel kost die dan bij CW?
*update*
van $360 naar $209... met al de kosten die er nog bijkomen is dat toch vergelijkbaar met de prijs hier hoor...


----------



## Oldheritage

Inca Bloc said:


> hoeveel kost die dan bij CW?
> *update*
> van $360 naar $209... met al de kosten die er nog bijkomen is dat toch vergelijkbaar met de prijs hier hoor...


Die kosten heb ik nog maar 1 keer betaald, plus ze zijn goedkoper te krijgen dan bij CW. Als je in Europa wilt kopen vind ik Orient een betere deal omdat die prijzen toch wat redelijker zijn hier. Seiko is in Europa gewoon te duur naar mijn mening. De 007 is een fijn horloge voor rond 150 tot 200 euro, meer zou ik er echt niet voor betalen.

P.S. monsterwatches.nl heeft veel betere prijzen dan myr in mijn ervaring, daar zou ik mijn seiko halen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Oldheritage said:


> monsterwatches.nl heeft veel betere prijzen dan myr in mijn ervaring, daar zou ik mijn seiko halen.


 OP was in de running voor een Seiko, ik niet ;-)


----------



## Oldheritage

Inca Bloc said:


> OP was in de running voor een Seiko, ik niet ;-)


Weet ik, ik bedoelde het dan ook als tip voor een betere prijs naar de OP toe 

Ik denk dat binnen Europa monsterwatches de scherpste prijs heeft, de 007 vind ik daar persoonlijk nog redelijk geprijsd.


----------



## Proenski

Dixit said:


> Dat is natuurlijk dan jouw vrije keuze. Je wilde weten of er ervaringen waren met deze leverancier. Ja dus.


Niet om te zeuren hoor maar het draadje gaat slechts over 1 ervaring van een koper en heel veel mensen die daarop inhaken of beter gezegd afhaken omdat ze geschrokken zijn. Een ervaring vind ik nogal mager om ergens een oordeel over te vellen.



Dixit said:


> Zo goedkoop zijn ze overigens niet. Hun prijzen zijn 'ietsje lager' dan bij de gewone merkdealer. Daar komen echter nog BTW, importkosten en 'servicekosten' van de post bij. Vooral die laatste prijs loopt goed op.
> Denk eraan, dat de douane onder een bepaald bedrag inderdaad geen invoerrechten zou moeten heffen, maar als Creation dan uiteindelijk eens een horloge goedkoop verkoopt, dan is de douane van mening, dat de prijs te laag was en dan mag je dus alsnog je invoerrechten op de volledige mep betalen.


Even uit nieuwsgierheid; hoe kom jij aan servicekosten? CW stuurt inclusief verzendkosten. De douane heft alleen BTW en douane rechten (max. 5%).



Dixit said:


> Gevolg: de prijs is even hoog of hoger dan in Nederland en je hebt een zeer hoog risico, dat het hele klokje gewoon niet werkt.
> 
> Merk ook op, dat als je echt een mooi horloge koopt, dan drukt een plaatselijke douanier dat gewoon achterover. Dág horloge. Vraag maar aan Inca.
> 
> De plaatjes zijn inderdaad erg leuk. Hoop creatieve mensen op WUS.


Ik ben het met je eens dat je er wel slim aandoet om vooraf even een berekening te maken maar ik heb zelf meerdere malen buiten Europa gekocht en het kan zeker de moeite waard zijn. |>

Als een douanier iets achterover drukt dan is dat simpelweg diefstal en dus strafbaar. Als je legitiem handelt en je dit netjes kunt aantonen met facturen etc. dan zou ik nooit accepteren en dan wil ik de strijd met de douane best aangaan b-)


----------



## Proenski

Oldheritage said:


> Weet ik, ik bedoelde het dan ook als tip voor een betere prijs naar de OP toe
> 
> Ik denk dat binnen Europa monsterwatches de scherpste prijs heeft, de 007 vind ik daar persoonlijk nog redelijk geprijsd.


Ik denk dat de topic starter allang zijn klokje heeft, dit draadje dateert alweer van maart vorig jaar ;-)
Zelf heb ik mijne bij monsterwatches vandaan, prijs en service zijn prima al wil Rob wel eens over iets heenlezen in de mail :-d


----------



## Oldheritage

Proenski said:


> Ik denk dat de topic starter allang zijn klokje heeft, dit draadje dateert alweer van maart vorig jaar ;-)
> Zelf heb ik mijne bij monsterwatches vandaan, prijs en service zijn prima al wil Rob wel eens over iets heenlezen in de mail :-d


Huh, dat had ik even gemist :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

Oldheritage said:


> Huh, dat had ik even gemist :-d


+1


----------



## Dixit

Proenski said:


> Even uit nieuwsgierheid; hoe kom jij aan servicekosten? CW stuurt inclusief verzendkosten. De douane heft alleen BTW en douane rechten (max. 5%).


De Post rekent zelf ook geld aan voor zijn 'inklaringsservice' en het recht om met zijn pollen in jouw portemonnaie te graaien.
De Nederlanders  13 euro of 17,50 euro.
Zou jij een defect horloge terugsturen (duur!) en het opnieuw ontvangen (betalen zij), dan moet je toch weer opnieuw die 17,50 euro dokken.



> Als een douanier iets achterover drukt dan is dat simpelweg diefstal en dus strafbaar. Als je legitiem handelt en je dit netjes kunt aantonen met facturen etc. dan zou ik nooit accepteren en dan wil ik de strijd met de douane best aangaan b-)


Spijtig alleen dat als jij niet formeel akkoord gaat met het achterover drukken er automatisch een civiele rechtszaak wordt opgestart en dan moet je verplicht een advocaat aanstellen. Als die 'confrère' heeft gezegd, heeft hij je al meer gekost dan je horloge.
(Nu geef ik wel toe, dat ik de situatie hier in Belgistan beschrijf, waarschijnlijk gaat dat in een echt land iets anders)


----------



## Proenski

Hmm, je zal gelijk hebben. Ik heb in elk geval gelukkig niet meegemaakt dat onze post.nl geld meepakt. Meestal komen dit soort zendingen bij mij terecht via koerier, UPS, DHL, Fedex etc.

Toegegeven NL bestempel ik af en toe ook als een bananenrepubliek :-d maar van automatische rechtzaken heb ik geen weet. Gelukkig ben ik voor juridische hulp verzekerd en zal ook niet schromen om daar gebruik van te maken maar niet na eerst zelf een paar pittige briefjes te hebben geschreven..


----------

